# Chainsaw safety courses?



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Looking for info on a "hands on" chainsaw safety course in se mi... Thanks...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.gameoflogging.com/ I have heard great things about this course, but have yet to attend. Their 2014 schedule says "to be announced."


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Another option is to hook up with a guy who knows about cutting. There are a handful of basic safety rules for chainsawing.

One could get a fair way along by 1st reading the manual, getting familiar with the saw, then starting with easy cuts. One needs to be rested & keep your mind on the task at hand, think through what you are doing before you start.

I know of a handful of chainsaw accidents, which can easily get nasty. Here are some things NOT to do, walking on a snow covered log with a running saw, allowing a running chain to catch a twig or small branch or even wood without firm control of the saw. Be ever mindful of a log/tree under pressure, or cutting while elevated.

One needs to operate and cut at a speed with safety as the 1st priority, 2nd production.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

ok thanks, i have read through safety manuals and such, however what i would like is to take a hands on class to be professionally taught how to fell a tree, seems to be harder than i would have thought to find a class, they sell thousands of chainsaws a year but there is no real institutions set up to teach you how to use it safely? just seems ridiculous... only thing i can find is classes for an arborist...

i guess it is a sort of follow the manual, trial by fire, sort of skill?


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

As sourdough44 said, a good way to learn is to hook up with someone near you who is well versed in the forestry use of chainsawing. You may also want to look up a few good videos on "youtube," and the Stihl website also has some pretty good instructional videos if you're interested. Felling is really not that complicated if you follow the basic procedures, and of course have the right equipment, especially the proper safety gear.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Mags said:


> As sourdough44 said, a good way to learn is to hook up with someone near you who is well versed in the forestry use of chainsawing. You may also want to look up a few good videos on "youtube," and the Stihl website also has some pretty good instructional videos if you're interested. Felling is really not that complicated if you follow the basic procedures, and of course have the right equipment, especially the proper safety gear.


Ok thanks, i realize most ppl get trained by their father or grandfather, unfortunately I don't have that option.

I pretty much know what i need to do its just that i primarily learn with hands on instruction.. 

I will just have to find someone that can show me the ropes..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

Sure someone would be more then happy to teach you in the woods if you would listen In exchange for your help we have about 4 to 5 guys that all cut wood togther when Someone new comes if inexperienced they watch then learn ask questions and you will get answers. Even seasoned vets still give tips to each other least we do. Safty is number one


----------



## StevenJ (Feb 11, 2009)

DIYsportsman said:


> I will just have to find someone that can show me the ropes..
> 
> [/URL]


Where are you located and how far would you go to share a day in the woods?

I would read all you can and pay attention to stresses in living trees and downed logs.

Get a helmet/earmuff/face screen. 

Don't cut when you are fatigued or if your mind is not clear that day.

Learn how to keep a sharp chain. Don't hit the ground or your chain will be dulled. File your chain frequently in between professional sharpening.

I don't know how easy it is to find a class, but a lot of experience can be had by going out and cutting with the principles of cutting in mind.

Get some wedges and know how to use them.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=458038


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=364252&highlight=chainsaw+safety


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

i am in north oakland county, i would travel an hour or so to volunteer a day in the woods, don't mind hard work, its experience i need anyways...


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

If you're near me I'd be happy to teach you everything you need to know about using a chainsaw.. From safety, to unexpected things, engine care, what fuel/oil to use, sharpening chain.. 

Anything you want to know.. I'm about 30 minutes east of Flint.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

DIYsportsman said:


> i am in north oakland county, i would travel an hour or so to volunteer a day in the woods, don't mind hard work, its experience i need anyways...


Send me a p.m. DIY.

I am available and very close to you.
not expecting any work out of you as I do not hold a phd. Besides the fact my guys working for me believe Hardcore Hazing is a given, no matter what the boss says.
What I will offer you
MsU forestry grad
certified arborist.
I own a forestry company
Stihl service tech certification
Yadda, yada, yada, blah, blah ,blah
Since 1993.
I am however not qdma certified.
Send me a pm.
I will supply all the equipment you will need and give you a playground to try it all out on with some professional forestry guidance.


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2005)

wintrrun said:


> Send me a p.m. DIY.
> 
> I am available and very close to you.
> not expecting any work out of you as I do not hold a phd. Besides the fact my guys working for me believe Hardcore Hazing is a given, no matter what the boss says.
> ...


This sounds like a good deal..

If it falls through, I'm in South Lapeer County so probably not more than a 10 or 15 minute drive from you either.


----------

